# Recommendations please



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Right now I'm feeding Pipper Blue Buffalo's Freedom Grain Free for small breeds and he really seems to like it but when this bag is almost gone I would like to switch back and forth between this and Fromm (to give variety) since I've read a lot of people here use Fromm and the dogs like it. Which type of Fromm does your dogs seem to like the best.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't personally use Fromm as I homecook but from everything I have read it seems to be a good food. I would stick to similar meat that you currently are feeding in the Blue Buffalo. Maybe someone else who feeds Fromm can chime in. Good luck.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure why you want to switch from BB New Freedom Grainfree??? Snuggles and Chrissy are both on the Adult variety and love it. I switched to New Freedom mainly due to Chrissy's tear staining which has not really improved much. I was feeding them both BB Longevity which is less in calories.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I just want to switch back and forth between the two when one bag is getting low just to give him variety so he's not eating the same thing all the time and lots of people seem to like the Fromm so I thought it would be a good one to try.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I just want to switch back and forth between the two when one bag is getting low just to give him variety so he's not eating the same thing all the time and lots of people seem to like the Fromm so I thought it would be a good one to try.


Wow this is exactly what I had in mind too! Great minds think alike.:HistericalSmiley:

I would love if anyone can give a recommendation if this is a good idea or not. I was on the verge of buying a bag of Fromm earlier but I figured I would ask here first before I do it. I wasn't sure which one to get too. So any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I just want to switch back and forth between the two when one bag is getting low just to give him variety so he's not eating the same thing all the time and lots of people seem to like the Fromm so I thought it would be a good one to try.


Hello! I started my pup on Blue Buffalo's Lamb and Oatmeal Puppy formula and switched her over to Wilderness for puppies. She did really well on these! I have been really pleased with BB!

Most recently, I've switched Toki over to Fromm's grain-free Beef Frittata Veg formula. Her coat is so soft and shiny now and she loves the flavor! She has also tried the Salmon ala Veg (not grain-free but she loved it!). The Salmon Tunalini in the grain-free line is probably comparable. I bought her a bag of the Salmon Tunalini and a bag of the Gamebird formula with the BOGO coupon Fromm has going on now!

A lot of independent pet stores carry small sample bags of Fromm if you wanted to try it first. From what I've heard, most dogs are nuts about the taste! I know it's a hit with my dogs!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

With Fromm I would go with the four star line, there is both grain free and grain inclusive in this line. I like both varieties personally, I rotate between flavors each time I buy a new bag. The boys really seem to be enjoying the latest one which is the pork and applesauce. The last one we tried was the salmon tunalini, Rocky was not only a bit gassy on it but started to develop tear stains too. That doesn't mean it will do the same for your dog though, I have heard a lot of people say good things about that flavor so don't be afraid to try it.

I find that the grain free varieties do give him a bit of gas (off subject but he is the first dog I have ever been able to hear, fart.) and sometimes his poop is a tad loose on them.

I wanted to add, I was looking at dog food ingredients the other day, I always see people harp on how good acana is, I was surprised to find that the list of ingredients in fromm really impressed me more than any other dog food I've seen, especially when I started comparing it to other foods in the same price range-or sold for higher. In my opinion (for whatever it is worth) it is the best quality out there.


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I wanted to add, I was looking at dog food ingredients the other day, I always see people harp on how good acana is, I was surprised to find that the list of ingredients in fromm really impressed me more than any other dog food I've seen, especially when I started comparing it to other foods in the same price range-or sold for higher. In my opinion (for whatever it is worth) it is the best quality out there.


When I was switching Toki's food, I looked at both Acana and Fromm as well. I got samples of the Acana (which she LOVED although she inhales anything haha) and the Fromm.

I think I ultimately went with Fromm because the price for the quality was so good. I also like that the company is small, based out of the US and only uses ingredients from the US. I still would like to try the Acana but Toki is doing so well on the Fromm and hasn't gotten bored with it yet so I don't have a reason to switch unless I want to rotate for variety.


----------

